# Help im 19 and only 4ft tall



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

Im a guy and 4ft tall ive been trying to do everything i can to get taller but, doesnt work im sad that im going to become like this forever.
I get called for looking like a kid. everybody says its genetics also.


----------



## LifeHelper (Nov 5, 2013)

Honestly, people come in all different shapes and sizes. I am only 5'8. There is nothing you can do that will make you taller. You need to accept yourself at the height you are. The people who care about you, will accept your height. If they don't, do not surround yourself with those type of people.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Nothing wrong with your height,
The loveliest people I know are short,


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

So what's it look like when your facing a chick with big boobs ?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

LifeHelper said:


> Honestly, people come in all different shapes and sizes. I am only 5'8. There is nothing you can do that will make you taller. You need to accept yourself at the height you are. The people who care about you, will accept your height. If they don't, do not surround yourself with those type of people.


only 5'8? the average height in north america is 5'9. please.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Nighty said:


> Im a guy and 4ft tall ive been trying to do everything i can to get taller but, doesnt work im sad that im going to become like this forever.
> I get called for looking like a kid. everybody says its genetics also.


And you haven't been diagnosed with any form of dwarfism? If you got on some growth hormone for that you still might have a chance for a couple of years to get a little taller.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's odd that you haven't been examined for dwarfism, although there are some people who fall outside of the diagnosis despite being shorter than 4 foot 10 (four foot 10 being the general cut off point they use if I remember correctly.)

If you mean literally 4 foot then like Revenwyn said you might be able to go on growth hormones and get a bit taller. Honestly I'm surprised you've not seen someone about this before though. For health reasons I mean.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's odd that you haven't been examined for dwarfism, although there are some people who fall outside of the diagnosis despite being shorter than 4 foot 10 (four foot 10 being the general cut off point they use if I remember correctly.)
> 
> If you mean literally 4 foot then like Revenwyn said you might be able to go on growth hormones and get a bit taller. Honestly I'm surprised you've not seen someone about this before though.


I believe it's 5' for men, 4'9" for women.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

This is a typo isn't it OP, 4 foot is technically dwarfism:



> *Dwarfism *
> 
> Also called: Little person
> 
> ...


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

4 foot is a foot shorter than Danny Devito

You may want to look into dating sites dedicated to dwarfism if it's women you're looking for. Not much you can do about the actual height, just do your thing and people will respect you for not caring.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

LifeHelper said:


> Honestly, people come in all different shapes and sizes. I am only 5'8. There is nothing you can do that will make you taller. You need to accept yourself at the height you are. The people who care about you, will accept your height. If they don't, do not surround yourself with those type of people.


5'8 master race crew


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Aaaaah so I'm a dwarf?!?!

I'm only 4ft 9.5..I'm 19..no more growing time *cries*


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

what about that growth hormone? ever considering it?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

If you get on growth hormones, eat and workout. It's one of the drugs that has been attributed to the insane gains made by modern body builders.


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

only 4ft no inches? i think you might be a dwarf.


----------



## c222 (Aug 9, 2013)

don't worry about it


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

It's not how big you are on the outside but how big you are on the inside dude.  That's all that should matter.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Get HGH do whatever it takes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I know two people who are adults and are like this. It isn't uncommon.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Ah, there isn't much you can do about it. That's what I've come to accept about myself on certain levels. I look like a kid too, and I'm 6'1.'' I'm surprised you haven't checked in with your doctor. My friend's sister has the dwarfism disorder (forgot the name) and she's 15. She does just fine with who she is.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

That doesn't mean sht dude it's all about personality,stand your ground,speak your mind and don't let anything faze you and you will stand at 6ft tall.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm no responses from the OP...


----------

